# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Արդյոք ԶԱԳՍը պարտադիր պայման է ամուսնանալիս...

## Second Chance

Ամուսնության օրինականությունը հաստատում է ԶԱԳՍ ը: Հայաստանում ընտանիքների մեծ մասը գրանցում են իրենց ամուսնությունը երեխա ունենալիս, կամ չեն էլ գրանցում , որոշները բավարավում են միայն պսակադրությամբ եկեղեցում, ոմոնք էլ ոչ այս ոչ այն...նրանք իրենց համարում են ամուսիններ , բայց օրինականության տեսակետից դուրս է գալիս... :Unsure:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես արդեն կռահում եմ հաջորդ թեմաները՝ ազգանունը փոխել թե չփոխել, երեխայի անունը ինչ դնել, հարսանիքի օրը հրապարակում քանի պտույտ գործել  :LOL:

----------

Սերխիո (30.03.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Ես արդեն կռահում եմ հաջորդ թեմաները՝ ազգանունը փոխել թե չփոխել, երեխայի անունը ինչ դնել, հարսանիքի օրը հրապարակում քանի պտույտ գործել


բայց այս  ի՞նչ տրամադրվածությունա իմ դեմ չեմ հասկանում :Sad: 
իրավունք չունե՞մ թեմա բացեմ

----------


## impression

> բայց այս  ի՞նչ տրամադրվածությունա իմ դեմ չեմ հասկանում
> իրավունք չունե՞մ թեմա բացեմ


Տրամադրվածություն չկա, Ամինա ջան, մի նեղացի  :Wink: 
Հին բարի ավանդույթ ա՝ գուշակել հաջորդ թեմաները:  :Smile: 

Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ՝ կարծում եմ, ամուսնությունն ինքն արդեն էնքան պաշտոնական արարողություն է, որ ԶԱԳՍ-ն ուղղակի պարտադիր է դառնում, թե չէ՝ էլ ինչ ամուսնություն, կստացվի ընդամենը համատեղ ապրել:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նախ էտ սովետահոտ ԶԱԳՍ բառից մարդու սիրտա խառնում: Դա ռուսերեն հապավումա որ հապավումը սարքել են հայերեն  :Shok:  հայերեն հապավումը ՔԱԿԳ է: 
և երկրորդ այսուհետ կարող եք չմտածել առանց ամուսնության վկայականի եկեղեցով ամուսնանալու մասին, քանի որ եկեղեցին պետական ապարատի մաս է կազմում և ասուհետ առանց ամուսնության վկայականի եկեղեցին չի պսակադրում  :Tongue:

----------


## impression

> Նախ էտ սովետահոտ ԶԱԳՍ բառից մարդու սիրտա խառնում: Դա ռուսերեն հապավումա որ հապավումը սարքել են հայերեն  հայերեն հապավումը ՔԱԿԳ է: 
> և երկրորդ այսուհետ կարող եք չմտածել առանց ամուսնության վկայականի եկեղեցով ամուսնանալու մասին, քանի որ եկեղեցին պետական ապարատի մաս է կազմում և ասուհետ առանց ամուսնության վկայականի եկեղեցին չի պսակադրում


Ներսեսին լսեք, ինքն էդ կողմերում կռված ա  :LOL: 
Ներսես ջան, բայց մեր մեջ ասած էդ ՔԱԿԳ-ն էլ շատ մի բարեհունչ չի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ariadna

> Նախ էտ սովետահոտ ԶԱԳՍ բառից մարդու սիրտա խառնում: Դա ռուսերեն հապավումա որ հապավումը սարքել են հայերեն  հայերեն հապավումը ՔԱԿԳ է: 
> և երկրորդ այսուհետ կարող եք չմտածել առանց ամուսնության վկայականի եկեղեցով ամուսնանալու մասին, քանի որ եկեղեցին պետական ապարատի մաս է կազմում և ասուհետ առանց ամուսնության վկայականի եկեղեցին չի պսակադրում


Ներսես ջան, բայց արի խոստովանենք, որ էդ ՔԱԿԳ–ն ավելի զզվելի բառ ա մի տեսակ, նույնիսկ հնարավոր ա մեզ հիմա արգելափակեն էդ բառի համար  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց



> Ներսեսին լսեք, ինքն էդ կողմերում կռված ա 
> Ներսես ջան, բայց մեր մեջ ասած էդ ՔԱԿԳ-ն էլ շատ մի բարեհունչ չի


Վաաայյյյ, Լիլ, քո գրածը չէի տեսել  :LOL:

----------


## Second Chance

> Նախ էտ սովետահոտ ԶԱԳՍ բառից մարդու սիրտա խառնում: Դա ռուսերեն հապավումա որ հապավումը սարքել են հայերեն  հայերեն հապավումը ՔԱԿԳ է: 
> և երկրորդ այսուհետ կարող եք չմտածել առանց ամուսնության վկայականի եկեղեցով ամուսնանալու մասին, քանի որ եկեղեցին պետական ապարատի մաս է կազմում և ասուհետ առանց ամուսնության վկայականի եկեղեցին չի պսակադրում


Գիտեմ որ այդպես է կոչվում :Smile:  ուղղակի ինձ թվաց այսպես ավելի պարզ կլինի, որովհետև շատերին ծանոթ չի …
իսկ որ եկեղեցին այլևս չի պսակադրում ինձ համար նորություն էր , մի 3 տարի է կարծեմ ինչ ընկերուհիս _ամուսնացած_ է, բայց իրենց պսակադրել են եկեղեցում, /թեև նրանք մինչև հիմա չեն գրանցել ամուսնությունը և երեխա էլ ունեն: Այնուամենայնիվ լավ է, որ այսուհետ այդպես է լինելու

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ներսեսին լսեք, ինքն էդ կողմերում կռված ա 
> Ներսես ջան, բայց մեր մեջ ասած էդ ՔԱԿԳ-ն էլ շատ մի բարեհունչ չի


Հա հատկապես արտասանենլն է անսովոր ու անհարմար

----------


## Annushka

Ընտանիք կազմելիս նախադրյալներ են հանդիսանում սերը, փոխադարձ հարգանքը, հոգատարությունը, հավատարմությունը, փոխըմռնումը և այլ բարոյական արժեքներ: Ապրել մեկի հետ դեռևս ընտանիք կազմել չէ, քանի որ ընտանիքը դա մի շարք արժեքների համադրությունն է, դա այն է, ինչի վրա կառուցվում է երկիրը, սկսվում է հայրենիքը: Ընտանիքը մի  համակարգ է, և եթե ընտանիքի հիմքերը ամուր են և համակարգը առողջ, ապա այդ ընտանիքը երջանիկ է:
Ինչ խոսք, եկեղեցին իր դերն ունի ընտանիք կազմելիս, սակայն օրինականության տեսակետից ամուսինները պետք է գրանցված լինեն ԶԱԳՍ-ում: Հարցը միայն երեխայի ծնվելու հետ կապված խնդիրները չեն, այլ, ասենք, այն , թե որտեղ պետք է գրանցված լինի կինը, ում ազգանունն է կրելու, և այլն, և այլն: Այն էլ նշեմ, որ ԶԱԳՍ-ով գրանցվելը դեռ երաշխիք չի տալիս, որ  ընտանիքը ամուր է և համերաշխ, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես և եկեղեցում պսակադրվելը չի երաշխավորում, որ աստծու առջև տված երդումը ամուսինները չեն խախտի: Ինչևէ, իմ կարծիքով, ամուսնանալիս հարկավոր է և եկեղեցի մտնել և ԶԱԳՍ/վերջինս կարելի է նաև գնալ հարսանիքից մի քանի օր հետո/: Արդյունքում օրենքով կհաստատվի ձեր ընտանեկան դրությունը, իսկ ընտանիքի բարեկեցությունը, նրանում տիրող մթնոլորտը, ընտանեկան երջանկությունը լիովին կախված է ամուսիններից / լինեն նրանք օրինական գրանցված թե ոչ/:  :Smile: 
Մենք շուտով ամուսնանում ենք, և , ճիշտն ասած, իմ համար այդքան էլ էական չէ մենք ԶԱԳՍ-ով միանգամից կգրանցվենք, թե հետո.. Ամենակարևորը մենք իրար սիրենք, հասկանանք ու հարգենք, և մեր ընտանիքում թևածի  ներդաշնակությունն ու երջանկությունը :Wink:

----------


## Grieg

Իմ կարծիքով ՔԱԿԳ-ում գրանցվել  /թե մեջը ընկնել  :LOL: / ոչ միայն պարտադիր չի այլ նաև ցանկալի չի առաջին մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ինչևէ, իմ կարծիքով, ամուսնանալիս հարկավոր է և եկեղեցի մտնել և ԶԱԳՍ/վերջինս կարելի է նաև գնալ հարսանիքից մի քանի օր հետո/: 
> 
> Մենք շուտով ամուսնանում ենք, և , ճիշտն ասած, իմ համար այդքան էլ էական չէ մենք ԶԱԳՍ-ով միանգամից կգրանցվենք, թե հետո.. Ամենակարևորը մենք իրար սիրենք, հասկանանք ու հարգենք, և մեր ընտանիքում թևածի  ներդաշնակությունն ու երջանկությունը


Anuushka ջան կարդա իմ գրառումը այս թեմայում: Մինչև չգրանցվեք եկեղեցին չի պսակադրի  :Wink:

----------


## Annushka

> Anuushka ջան կարդա իմ գրառումը այս թեմայում: Մինչև չգրանցվեք եկեղեցին չի պսակադրի


Այ քեզ նորություն.. ստացվում է այնպես, որ հիմա եկեղեցի մտնելուց առաջ մարդ պետք է նախ ԶԱԳՍ վազի :Xeloq:  Ախր դա պարտադրանք է ստացվում... Միգուցե ես ուզում եմ 3 ամիս հետո ԶԱԳՍ գնալ :Cool:  Պատկերացնում եմ ինչ կկատարվի հայ ընտանիքներում հարսանիքի օրը.. Ժողովուրդը պետք ա վազի ԶԱԳՍ, հետո եկեղեցի, որտեղ մինչև չհավաստիանան, որ ԶԱԳՍ-ի թուղթն առկա է, չիմ պսակադրի զույգերին :Shok:  Մենակ հայերի մտքով կանցներ եկեղեցում պսակադրելու համար ԶԱԳՍ-ի թուղթ պահանջել: Ես չեմ հասկանում, եկեղեցին օրենքի առաջ է պսակադրում, թե աստծու: Չէ որ մի ժամանակ, մասնավորապես սովետական ժամանակաշրջանում հազարավոր մարդիկ առանց եկեղեցու են ամուսնացել, և նույնիսկ եկեղեցում մոմ վառելու չեն գնացել: 
   Կարողա եկեղեցին պետությունից դրա համար գումար ա ստանու՞մ  :LOL:  ու արդեն ամուսնությունները եկամտաբեր բիզնես են դառնում Հայաստանում: :Angry2:

----------

Չիպ (24.03.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Այ քեզ նորություն.. ստացվումէ այնպես, որ հիմա եկեղեցի մտնելուց առաջ մարդ պետք է նախ ԶԱԳՍ վազի Ախր դա պարտադրանք է ստացվում... Միգուցե ես ուզում եմ 3 ամիս հետո ԶԱԳՍ գնալ Պատկերացնում եմ ինչ կկատարվի հայ ընտանիքներում հարսանիքի օրը.. Ժողովուրդը պետք ա վազի ԶԱԳՍ, հետո եկեղեցի, որտեղ մինչև չհավաստիանան, որ ԶԱԳՍ-ի թուղթն առկա է, չիմ պսակադրի զույգերին Մենակ հայերի մտքով կանցներ եկեղեցում պսակադրելու համար ԶԱԳՍ-ի թուղթ պահանջել: Ես չեմ հասկանում, եկեղեցին օրենքի առաջ է պսակադրում, թե աստծու: Չէ որ մի ժամանակ, մասնավորապես սովետական ժամանակաշրջանում հազարավոր մարդիկ առանջ եկեղեցու են ամուսնացել, և նույնիսկ եկեղեցում մոմ վառելու չեն գնացել: 
>    Կարողա եկեղեցին պետությունից դրա համար գումար ա ստանու՞մ  ու արդեն ամուսնությունները եկամտաբեր բիզնես են դառնում Հայաստանում:


Բայց պարտադիր չի որ ԶԱԳՍ գնալու օրը համնկնի հարսանիքի օրվա հետ , կարող էք նախօրոք գնալ :Wink: 
Իսկ եկեղեցու նման պահանջը նորմալ եմ համարում, Աստված էլ կարծում եմ օրինականություն է սիրում :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> բայց այս  ի՞նչ տրամադրվածությունա իմ դեմ չեմ հասկանում
> իրավունք չունե՞մ թեմա բացեմ


Լվացքի պարան դառնամ, թե տենց բան կա  :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

Էրեխեք, մի բան ասեմ, ես, որ էդքան չեմ ուզում հարսի շոր, հարսանիք և ալն, ինձ համար ամենառոմանտիկ բանը դա ԶԱԳՍ–ն ա։ Որ երկուսով գնանք ԶԱԳՍ, մաքսիմում + երկու վկա, ու տանն էլ չիմանան, հետո գամ ասեմ գիտեք, էսօր ԶԱԳՍ եմ գնացել  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Էրեխեք, մի բան ասեմ, ես, որ էդքան չեմ ուզում հարսի շոր, հարսանիք և ալն, ինձ համար ամենառոմանտիկ բանը դա ԶԱԳՍ–ն ա։ Որ երկուսով գնանք ԶԱԳՍ, մաքսիմում + երկու վկա, ու տանն էլ չիմանան, հետո գամ ասեմ գիտեք, էսօր ԶԱԳՍ եմ գնացել


Ան ջան, ես էլ տենց կարծում եմ մի օր կգամ տուն, դե նախորդող գործողությունների մասին լռում ենք  :Wink:  երկու վկա էլ պետք չի, ու կասեմ՝ գիտեք, մամ, պապ, դուք էսա տատիկ ու պապիկ եք դառնալու  :LOL:

----------


## Second Chance

> Էրեխեք, մի բան ասեմ, ես, որ էդքան չեմ ուզում հարսի շոր, հարսանիք և ալն, ինձ համար ամենառոմանտիկ բանը դա ԶԱԳՍ–ն ա։ Որ երկուսով գնանք ԶԱԳՍ, մաքսիմում + երկու վկա, ու տանն էլ չիմանան, հետո գամ ասեմ գիտեք, էսօր ԶԱԳՍ եմ գնացել


Ճիշտն ասած չեմ պատկերացնում ԶԱԳՍի այդ պաստաթղթային ռոմանտիկությունը :Xeloq:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
բայց ոնց որ դու ես ասում ճաշակին ընկեր չկա :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Ճիշտն ասած չեմ պատկերացնում ԶԱԳՍի այդ *պաստաթղթային ռոմանտիկությունը*
> բայց ոնց որ դու ես ասում ճաշակին ընկեր չկա


դե հա, ռոմանտիզմը լինում ա միայն վարդաթերթիկային ու գիշերալուսնային, չէ՞  :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> դե հա, ռոմանտիզմը լինում ա միայն վարդաթերթիկային ու գիշերալուսնային, չէ՞


Այդ հարցին արդեն պատասխանել եմ 


> ճաշակին ընկեր չկա

----------


## impression

> Այդ հարցին արդեն պատասխանել եմ


Հա, բայց քո գրածով դուրս ա գալիս, որ մենակ ՔՈ ճաշակին ընկեր չկա  :Smile: 
Թողեք մենք էլ մեր անճաշակությամբ հպարտանանք, մեր ունեցածն էլ էդ ա  :Wink:

----------


## Lapterik

Ինչի էտ ինչնա էսօր պարտադիր, որ ԶԱԳՍ գնալը պարտադիր լինի:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ինչի էտ ինչնա էսօր պարտադիր, որ ԶԱԳՍ գնալը պարտադիր լինի:


Անն ջան, դե չգնալը միշտ էլ կա, պարզապես եթե ուզում ես եկեղեցիով ամուսնանալ, հիմա կարգը փոխվել ա, պետք ա անպայման ԶԱԳՍ–ի վկայականը լինի։

----------


## Second Chance

> Հա, բայց քո գրածով դուրս ա գալիս, որ մենակ ՔՈ ճաշակին ընկեր չկա 
> Թողեք մենք էլ մեր անճաշակությամբ հպարտանանք, մեր ունեցածն էլ էդ ա


Իսկ չե՞ս ասի թե ոնց տենց դուրս եկավ :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

> Անն ջան, դե չգնալը միշտ էլ կա, պարզապես եթե ուզում ես եկեղեցիով ամուսնանալ, հիմա կարգը փոխվել ա, պետք ա անպայման ԶԱԳՍ–ի վկայականը լինի։


Մենք ծանոթ ենք՞. վայ :Blush: 

Դե էթե պետքա կգնանք բա ոնց,  :Cool: էրեխեք բա չեք մտածել ԶԱԳՍ մենակ հաճույքի համար չեն է գնում, եթե ամեն ինչ 2 մարդու համար ա, ուրեմն դա պիտի հաստատվի :Cool:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Լրիվ համամիտ եմ համեստորեն, միայն մոտ մարդկանց հետ Զագսիկ գնալուն:

Սուսուփուս, առանց ավելորդ տանայ-տինայ, տույ-տույ, խորովածը շատ բան է հինավուրց կայֆերի:
Մեկ էլ որ հարսանիքի բոլոր հյուրերին էդ գիշեր միևնույն միտքնա կեղեքում` տենաս ստացվեց? Կամ էլ օպտիմիստների մոտ` տենաս լավ ստացվեց?

----------


## Ariadna

> Մենք ծանոթ ենք՞. վայ
> 
> Դե էթե պետքա կգնանք բա ոնց, էրեխեք բա չեք մտածել ԶԱԳՍ մենակ հաճույքի համար չեն է գնում, եթե ամեն ինչ 2 մարդու համար ա, ուրեմն դա պիտի հաստատվի


Ան, ես Աննան եմ, Բագրատի քուրը :Smile:  Այսինքն Վարդուհին նախկին։

----------


## Lapterik

> Ան, ես Աննան եմ, Բագրատի քուրը Այսինքն Վարդուհին նախկին։


Վայ Ան ջան, չգիտեի, վաղուց օնլայն չէի եղել  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Կներեք օֆֆտոպ էր:

----------


## Ariadna

> Լրիվ համամիտ եմ համեստորեն, միայն մոտ մարդկանց հետ Զագսիկ գնալուն:
> 
> Սուսուփուս, առանց ավելորդ տանայ-տինայ, տույ-տույ, խորովածը շատ բան է հինավուրց կայֆերի:
> Մեկ էլ որ հարսանիքի բոլոր հյուրերին էդ գիշեր միևնույն միտքնա կեղեքում` տենաս ստացվեց? Կամ էլ օպտիմիստների մոտ` տենաս լավ ստացվեց?


Լիլ, էս թեմայում մի քիչ էլ որ խորանանք, մանրից տեղափոխվելու ենք կարմիր խնձորի թեման  :LOL:

----------


## impression

> Լիլ, էս թեմայում մի քիչ էլ որ խորանանք, մանրից տեղափոխվելու ենք կարմիր խնձորի թեման


Կարմիր խնձոր՝ էդ տենաս ստացվե՞ց-ի դեպքում, իսկ տենաս լավ ստացվե՞ց-ի դեպքում՝ ուղիղ ինտիմ անկյուն  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (26.01.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մի տարբերակ էլ կա՝ ԶԱԳՍը բերել ռեստորան: Շատ լավ ա ստացվում, խնջույքի ամենասկզբում պետական օրհներգի հնչյունների ներքո ներս ա մտնում ԶԱԳՍի աշխատողը եռագույնով զարդարված ու բոլոր հյուրերի ներկայությամբ ամուսնանում եք  :Wink:

----------


## Second Chance

> Մի տարբերակ էլ կա՝ ԶԱԳՍը բերել ռեստորան: Շատ լավ ա ստացվում, խնջույքի ամենասկզբում պետական օրհներգի հնչյունների ներքո ներս ա մտնում ԶԱԳՍի աշխատողը եռագույնով զարդարված ու բոլոր հյուրերի ներկայությամբ ամուսնանում եք


Ինչի՞ ԶԱԳՍում երաժշտություն էլա լինում

----------


## Ձայնալար

Դե ոնց կուզես  :Jpit: )) ուղղակի տարբերակ եմ առաջարկում:

----------


## Annushka

> Ինչի՞ ԶԱԳՍում երաժշտություն էլա լինում


Լինում ա, ինչի չի լինում. .. փողին մուննաթ.  :LOL:   Ուզես՝  վալս են կպարեն :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

> ...բոլոր հյուրերի ներկայությամբ ամուսնանում եք


Միտքս ինչ եկավ հետ դառավ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Միտքս ինչ եկավ հետ դառավ


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Քո մտքին եկածն էլ ա լավ տարբերակ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ընդհանրապես ասած՝ ոչ մի բանն էլ պարտադիր չի. ուզում ես՝ գնում ես, չես ուզում՝ չես գնում, ո՞վ կարող է ստիպել։ Ինձ համար այս հարցը մոտավորապես նույնն է, ինչ որ, ասենք, «Պարտադի՞ր է արդյոք, որ գրանցված լինես այն տանը, որում ապրում ես»։ Քանի դեռ քեզ չի խանգարում գրանցված չլինելը, երևի պարտադիր չէ, բայց հենց որ խանգարի, արդեն ինքնին պարտադիր կդառնա, չէ՞։ Նույնն էլ ԶԱԳՍ–ը, իմ պատկերացմամբ, իհարկե։



> Իմ կարծիքով ՔԱԿԳ-ում գրանցվել  /թե մեջը ընկնել / ոչ միայն պարտադիր չի այլ նաև ցանկալի չի առաջին մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում


Դրա մեջ էլ ճշմարտություն կա, բայց դե մարդիկ ամուսնանալիս սովորաբար ավելի շատ լավատես են լինում, քան իրատես։  :Wink:  Եթե էդպես նայենք, ուրեմն երեխաներ ունենալն էլ ցանկալի չի առաջին մի քանի տարում։ 

ԶԱԳՍ կամ ՔԱԿԳ (էս բառն արտաբերելիս ուզած–չուզած անպարկեշտ ա ստացվում  :LOL: ) գնալն անձամբ իմ ընկալմամբ զուտ տեխնիկական հարց է, որոշակի անհարմարություններից զերծ մնալու միջոց, իսկ ռոմանտիկություն առանձնապես չեմ տեսնում դրա մեջ, ճիշտն ասած։ 



> Լվացքի պարան դառնամ, թե տենց բան կա


Չէ, դու ավելի լավ ա ձայնի «պարան» մնա։  :Jpit: 



> Ինչի՞ ԶԱԳՍում երաժշտություն էլա լինում


Հա, որ պատվիրում ես, լավ էլ լինում ա։  :Wink:  Մենք չէինք պատվիրել, բայց դատելով աշխատողների ներկայացրածից՝ ինչ–որ կիսաեկեղեցականոտ արարողություն էր նախատեսվում։  :Jpit:  Դե, ես էլ հանդիսավոր արարողություններ էնքան էլ չեմ սիրում։

----------


## impression

> կիսաեկեղեցականոտ


 :LOL:  
էս Անահիտը մեկ-մեկ նենց դեմք բաներ կասի  :LOL:  Այ մոդերավորեմ գրածդ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

> ԶԱԳՍ կամ ՔԱԿԳ (էս բառն արտաբերելիս ուզած–չուզած անպարկեշտ ա ստացվում ) գնալն անձամբ իմ ընկալմամբ զուտ տեխնիկական հարց է, որոշակի անհարմարություններից զերծ մնալու միջոց, իսկ ռոմանտիկություն առանձնապես չեմ տեսնում դրա մեջ, ճիշտն ասած։


Ան ջան, բացատրեմ՝ ըստ իս որն է ԶԱԳՍ–ի ռոմանտիկան :Smile:  Քանի որ ես էլ եմ զզվում հանդիսավոր արարողություններից, չգիտեմ, երևի իմ մոտ պարզապես հակառակ ռեակցիա ա առաջացել հայկական հարսանիքների ռաբիզությունները տեսնելով ու ինչքան գնում, էնքան խորանում ա, էնքան գյուղի ադաթները ավելի են մուտք գործում քաղաք։ Հա, չշեղվեմ։ Ու ես պատկերացնում եմ, որ որոշեմ ամուսնանալ, ոչ ոք չիմանա, երկուսով գնանք ԶԱԳՍ, ու գրանցվենք, ու էդ գաղտնիությունը ու միտքը, որ արդեն դու օրինական ամուսնացած ես, ու մարդ չգիտի դրա մասին, միայն դուք երկուսով, ինձ ահավոր ռոմանտիկ ա թվում  :LOL:

----------


## impression

> Ան ջան, բացատրեմ՝ ըստ իս որն է ԶԱԳՍ–ի ռոմանտիկան Քանի որ ես էլ եմ զզվում հանդիսավոր արարողություններից, չգիտեմ, երևի իմ մոտ պարզապես հակառակ ռեակցիա ա առաջացել հայկական հարսանիքների ռաբիզությունները տեսնելով ու ինչքան գնում, էնքան խորանում ա, էնքան գյուղի ադաթները ավելի են մուտք գործում քաղաք։ Հա, չշեղվեմ։ Ու ես պատկերացնում եմ, որ որոշեմ ամուսնանալ, ոչ ոք չիմանա, երկուսով գնանք ԶԱԳՍ, ու գրանցվենք, ու էդ գաղտնիությունը ու միտքը, որ արդեն դու օրինական ամուսնացած ես, ու մարդ չգիտի դրա մասին, միայն դուք երկուսով, ինձ ահավոր ռոմանտիկ ա թվում


ոնց... ու ոչ քեզ վարդի թերթիկ, ոչ քեզ սերենադներ լուսնի լույսով ողողված, ոչ քեզ պաչպչած նամակներ... Ան... ես քեզ չեմ հասկանում... շատ... ինչ ասեմ... փաստաթղթային ռոմանտիզմ ունես, շա՛տ  :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> ոնց... ու ոչ քեզ վարդի թերթիկ, ոչ քեզ սերենադներ լուսնի լույսով ողողված, ոչ քեզ պաչպչած նամակներ... Ան... ես քեզ չեմ հասկանում... շատ... ինչ ասեմ... փաստաթղթային ռոմանտիզմ ունես, շա՛տ


Աշխատանքի բերումով ա երևի  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան ջան, բացատրեմ՝ ըստ իս որն է ԶԱԳՍ–ի ռոմանտիկան Քանի որ ես էլ եմ զզվում հանդիսավոր արարողություններից, չգիտեմ, երևի իմ մոտ պարզապես հակառակ ռեակցիա ա առաջացել հայկական հարսանիքների ռաբիզությունները տեսնելով ու ինչքան գնում, էնքան խորանում ա, էնքան գյուղի ադաթները ավելի են մուտք գործում քաղաք։ Հա, չշեղվեմ։ Ու ես պատկերացնում եմ, որ որոշեմ ամուսնանալ, ոչ ոք չիմանա, երկուսով գնանք ԶԱԳՍ, ու գրանցվենք, ու էդ գաղտնիությունը ու միտքը, որ արդեն դու օրինական ամուսնացած ես, ու մարդ չգիտի դրա մասին, միայն դուք երկուսով, ինձ ահավոր ռոմանտիկ ա թվում


Լավ, հասկացա՝ ինչ նկատի ունես։  :Smile:  Համոզեցիր։  :Wink:  Ուղղակի ինձ թվում է՝ ԶԱԳՍ-ն էդ քո ասած ռոմանտիկայի հետ անմիջական կապ չունի։

----------


## Ariadna

> Լավ, հասկացա՝ ինչ նկատի ունես։  Համոզեցիր։  Ուղղակի ինձ թվում է՝ ԶԱԳՍ-ն էդ քո ասած ռոմանտիկայի հետ անմիջական կապ չունի։


Ան դե լավ էլի, թող գոնե էդ մի բանը ուզելով անեմ  :Smile:

----------


## asona

Ոչ թե ՔԱԿԳ, այլ ՔԿԱԳ

----------


## impression

> Ոչ թե ՔԱԿԳ, այլ ՔԿԱԳ


էն ոնց էր... գումարելիների տեղափոխությունից կեսուրի տրամադրությունը չի փոխվում  :LOL:

----------


## asona

Քաղաքացիական կացության ակտերի գրանցում :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> էն ոնց էր... գումարելիների տեղափոխությունից կեսուրի տրամադրությունը չի փոխվում


Սկեսուրինը չգիտեմ, բայց մոդերատորինն արդեն սկսեց փոխվել։  :Angry2:  
Հերիք է թեման շեղեք։

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ւմ համար ավելի կարևոր  է  եկեղեցական արարողությունը, զագսը պարտադիր պայման չեմ համարում: Բայց եթե ամուսնանում են թող ամե ինչ տեղը տեղին լինի և ինչ որ տեղ էլ գրված լինի իրենց միության մասին: Երկրորդ հերթին ամուսնու ազգանունը վերցնելու համար զագսը պետք է, քանի որ չեմ ուզենա իմ երեխաները ուրիշ ազգանուն ունենան ես ուրիշ  :Dntknw:  : Լավ կլիներ ինչպես որոշ երկրներում երկու ազգանուներն էլ պահպանվեն , քանի որ հայրական ազգանունն էլ իր դերն ու նշանակությունը ունի  :Blush:

----------


## I love love

Ես և եկեղեցական ամուսնությունը և ԶԱԳՍ-ը համարում եմ պարտադիր: Եթե ամուսնանում են, ապա պետք է զագսավորվել: Եթե տղան չի ուզում, ուրեմն նա մտածում է, բա որ բաժանվենք տանս կեսը տանի:  
Մի զույգ ամուսնացել էր ու գնացել Ռուսաստան, նրանք չէին զագսավորվել: Երբ ծնվեց երեխան ամուսինը հայրություն ճանաչեց; Մի քանի ամիս հետո լարվում են մոր և որդու հարաբերությունները, խոսքս գնում է ամուսնու և սկեսուրի մասին;  Նորաստեղծ ընտանիքը տանից դուրս է գալիս; Ամուսինը նորից մեկնում է Ռուսաստան գումար վաստակելու համար: Աղջիկը երեխան ձեռքին վերադառնում է հայրական տուն; Նա հիմա չգիտի ամուսնացած է, թե բաժանված: 2 տարին մեկ տեսնում է ամուսնուն, իսկ սկեսուրն էլ վայելում է այդ տունը, նույնիսկ թոռան մասին չմտածելով: Հիմա ինչ անի այդ աղջիկը, որ հավատացել էր իր ամուսնուն, իր ապագա ընտանիքի անդամներին: Եթե զագսավորված լիներ, գոնե 1 սենյականոց տուն կունենար իր երեխայի համար;
Թող ոչ ոք նման խնդրի առաջ չկանգնի ու ԶԱԳՍ-ն էլ անիմաստ չհամարի;

----------


## Lion

*Արդյոք ԶԱԳՍը պարտադիր պայման է ամուսնանալիս*

 Այո - կասի Ձեզ ցանկացած իրավաբան :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես և եկեղեցական ամուսնությունը և ԶԱԳՍ-ը համարում եմ պարտադիր: Եթե ամուսնանում են, ապա պետք է զագսավորվել: Եթե տղան չի ուզում, ուրեմն նա մտածում է, բա որ բաժանվենք տանս կեսը տանի:  
> Մի զույգ ամուսնացել էր ու գնացել Ռուսաստան, նրանք չէին զագսավորվել: Երբ ծնվեց երեխան ամուսինը հայրություն ճանաչեց; Մի քանի ամիս հետո լարվում են մոր և որդու հարաբերությունները, խոսքս գնում է ամուսնու և սկեսուրի մասին;  Նորաստեղծ ընտանիքը տանից դուրս է գալիս; Ամուսինը նորից մեկնում է Ռուսաստան գումար վաստակելու համար: Աղջիկը երեխան ձեռքին վերադառնում է հայրական տուն; Նա հիմա չգիտի ամուսնացած է, թե բաժանված: 2 տարին մեկ տեսնում է ամուսնուն, իսկ սկեսուրն էլ վայելում է այդ տունը, նույնիսկ թոռան մասին չմտածելով: Հիմա ինչ անի այդ աղջիկը, որ հավատացել էր իր ամուսնուն, իր ապագա ընտանիքի անդամներին: Եթե զագսավորված լիներ, գոնե 1 սենյականոց տուն կունենար իր երեխայի համար;
> Թող ոչ ոք նման խնդրի առաջ չկանգնի ու ԶԱԳՍ-ն էլ անիմաստ չհամարի;


Կրկին *փող*  :Cool: 
Նույն հաջողությամբ նրանք կարող էին Զագսը փոխարինել հասարակ երկկողմ պայմանագրով:

----------


## ivy

Իսկ ինչ ենք հասկանում՝ ամուսնություն ասելով։ Եթե ամուսնացողների համար իրենց նոր ընտանիքի ստեղծումը ներառում է միայն հոգևոր և ֆիզիկական միություն՝ չենթադրելով հասարակությա կողմից հաստատված որևէ իրավական գործոն, ապա ԶԱԳՍ–ը նրանց համար պարտադիր չէ, և ես կարող եմ հասկանալ նման մարդկանց։
Կոնկրետ ինձ համար ամուսնության փաստը պիտի անպայմանորեն ներառի իրավական հաստատում։ Այլապես ես կանվանեմ դա սիրային հարաբերություններ, համատեղ կենցաղ, գուցե նաև մեկ այլ բան, բայց ոչ ամուսնություն։ Նաև իմանալով, որ այն երկրում, որտեղ ես եմ ապրում, որքան բան է փոխվում զույգի իրավունքներում, երբ նրանք փաստացիորեն ամուսնացած ես, այլ ոչ թե ուղղակի ապրում են միասին, ապա չեմ կարող չընդունել, որ ամուսնության փաստացի կողմն է, որ որոշում է հասարակության մեջ զույգի նոր ստատուսի և իրավունքների ձեռքբերումը։ Դրանով է, որ որոշվելու է նաև նրանց ապագա երեխաների սոցիալ–իրավական կարգավիճակը։ Հասարակությունը իր նորմերով և իրավական դաշտով հենց ինքն է որոշել, որ ամուսնությունը միայն կարող է այդպես կոչվել, երբ այն իրաբավանորեն ամրապնդված է։ Կարելի է և դեմ գնալ դրան , բայց ինչո՞ւ։

----------

Annushka (24.03.2009), Ariadna (24.03.2009), cold skin (24.03.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Այո պարտադիր է, այն էլ հարսանիքի օրը  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Գոնե մի տարի պետք ա սպասել, мало ли что  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Գոնե մի տարի պետք ա սպասել, мало ли что


Մի 2 ամսից գնացել գրանցվել ենք: Ասեմ, որ էդ անձնագրի կնիքն ու ամուսնության վկայականն էլ հաճելի երևույթ են: Համ էլ օրենքի առաջ էլ ես ամուսնացած:  :Smile: 
Կարճ ասած էդ երևույթը պակաս հաճելի չի, քան բուն հարսանիքը: Զագսի մարդը(մեր դեպքում տոտան) բան ման ա խոսում մաղթում, ցանկանում ա, վկաները ուրախանում են... հետո վկայականը վերցնում եք ու գալիս շնորհավորելու: ևս մի առիթ ուրախանալու ու նշելու ամուսնացած լինելու փաստը: Մի 20 տենց տեղ լիներ էլի կգնայինք կգրանցվեինք: Առիթ ա էլի  :LOL: 
Էլի եմ շեշտում, եթե ամուսնացել էք հաջող, դրանք մանրուքներ են: Իսկ եթե անհաջող՝ զագսի թուղթը դառնում ա չարիք, անձնագրի կնիքը՝ խարան: Համենայն դեպս Հայաստանում:

----------

Annushka (24.03.2009), Ariadna (24.03.2009), Kita (24.03.2009), Second Chance (25.03.2009), Արիացի (24.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Էդ հաջող անհաջողը հետո ա երևում:

----------


## Elmo

> Էդ հաջող անհաջողը հետո ա երևում:


Ով հետո ա որոշելու, արդեն դժբախտ ա: Իսկ ես հիմա եմ որոշել: Քահանան հարցրել ա «մինչև մահը ձեզ բաժանի տեր ե՞ս» ասել եմ տեր եմ: Ուրեմն տեր եմ, կամ մահը թող ինձ բաժանի: Ասածիս համար չեմ տեր, տեր եմ դրա համար եմ ասել: Հա, ասեմ որ զագսի տոտան տենց բաներ չասեց: Հալա որ ծանոթ չլիներ ամուսնալուծության կարգն էլ կբացատրեր:

----------


## ministr

Էդ պահին համարում ես որ սաղ լավա, բայց կենցաղը, մարդու բնավորության թաքնված գծերը, ինչպես նաև ծնողները շատ բան կարող են փոխել: Մանավանդ դրանց ազդեցությունը մեծա առաջին տարիներին: Ամենավտանգավոր ժամանակաշրջաննա:

----------


## Elmo

> Էդ պահին համարում ես որ սաղ լավա, բայց կենցաղը, մարդու բնավորության թաքնված գծերը, ինչպես նաև ծնողները շատ բան կարող են փոխել: Մանավանդ դրանց ազդեցությունը մեծա առաջին տարիներին: Ամենավտանգավոր ժամանակաշրջաննա:


Լրիվ ընկերոջս բառերն ա:
ԵՎ իզուր չի ասում ժողովուրդը. 7 անգամ չափի՝ 1 անգամ կտրի: Ամուսնանալուց առաջ պետք ա էդ բոլոր խնդիրները լուծել, նոր ամուսնանալ: Ու նենց ամուսնանալ, որ նույնիսկ ամուսնալուծման դեպքում մահապատժն էլ սարսափելի չլինի, որովհետև ամուսնալուծությունը բացառվում ա:

----------

Արիացի (24.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.03.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Մենակ էն որ դուրս չի գալիս, «հայերի» մոտ, երբ պարտադրաբար ԶԱԳՍ  են գնում, ինչա մի ամսից կամ մի շաբաթից երեխայա ծնվելու ընտանիքում:Իսկ ի՞նչ ազգանուն պիտի կրի, հո ապօրինի ծնված չի լինելու:
Հայերի համար դեռ ԶԱԳՍը պարտադիրա, որովհետև էստեղ մարդիկ ամուսնանում են երեխաներ են ունենում, նորմալ ընտանիք են կազմում  :Smile: 
Իսկ ես էլի էն կարծիքին եմ, որ հարսանիքի օրը պետքա զագս գնալ: 
Շաբաթ-կիրակի բացա չէ՞  :Blush:

----------

Արիացի (24.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Լրիվ ընկերոջս բառերն ա:
> ԵՎ իզուր չի ասում ժողովուրդը. 7 անգամ չափի՝ 1 անգամ կտրի: Ամուսնանալուց առաջ պետք ա էդ բոլոր խնդիրները լուծել, նոր ամուսնանալ: Ու նենց ամուսնանալ, որ նույնիսկ ամուսնալուծման դեպքում մահապատժն էլ սարսափելի չլինի, որովհետև ամուսնալուծությունը բացառվում ա:



Ամուսնանալուց առաջ կյանքում չես կարա տեսնես էն, ինչ որ տեսնելու ես հետո: Բախտի բանա: Չի նշանակում, որ ամուսնանալուց առաջ պետք չի ուշադիր հետևել դիմացինին: Նույնիսկ ասացվածք կա - Ամուսնանալուց առաջ աչքերդ 4 արած պահի, իսկ հետո կիսափակ: Երբ որ ծաղիկ փուչիկներն անցնում են արդեն ուրիշ պահեր են ի հայտ գալիս: Ու կյանքում մարդուն երբեք չի կապում իր կողակցի հետ այն, ինչի համար որ ըստ էության ամուսնացել են:

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ես էլի էն կարծիքին եմ, որ հարսանիքի օրը պետքա զագս գնալ:


Լուսաբեր ջան շաբաթ չլինի՝ չորեքչաբթի լինի: Գոլդ ամսաթիվ չլինի՝ ինչ որ խառը խուռը թվերով ամսաթիվ լինի: Էական չի: Կարևորը զույգը սիրող լինի: Զագսի թուղթն ու անձնագերը կորցնենք՝ նորը կտան, իսկ սերը, եթե իհարկե իսկական ա, չի կորում:

----------

Annushka (24.03.2009), Selene (24.03.2009), Արիացի (24.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ ես էլի էն կարծիքին եմ, որ հարսանիքի օրը պետքա զագս գնալ: 
> Շաբաթ-կիրակի բացա չէ՞


Ջանա, շաբաթ-կիրակի բաց էլ չլինի, մի տեղից կգտնենք բացել կտանք  :Wink:

----------

Լուսաբեր (24.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ամուսնանալուց առաջ կյանքում չես կարա տեսնես էն, ինչ որ տեսնելու ես հետո:


Ես կասեի մարդը տենում ա այն ինչ ուզում ա տենա: Եթե չի տենում, ուրեմն չի ուզում տենա: Այսինքն տենց մարդիկ ոչ միայն ամուսնության մեջ կարան սխալվեն: Պատրանքները իրականության թշնամին են, ու իրականությունը պատրանքներին միշտ հաղթած ունի: Ով աչք ունի՝ կտեսնի:

----------


## ministr

Կարող ա տեսնի 2 կամ 3-րդ անգամ ամուսնացողը, այն էլ ինչ որ հավանականությամբ: Կենցաղը ուրիշ հասկացությունա ու կարող ա շատ բան փոխի:

----------


## Արիացի

ministr, եթե մեկի հետ ամուսնանում ես, պետք ա էդ մարդուն այնքան լավ ճանաչես, որ հետագայում համոզված լինես, որ ոչ մի նման խնդիր չի առաջանալու: Որոշ երկրներ ամուսնությունը սարքել են հաց ուտելու նման մի բան, օրը 3 անգամ ամուսնանում բաժանվում են, որը ամենամեծ սխալն ա: Անձը սկզբից պտի դառնա քո երկրորդ կեսը, նոր ամուսնանաս իրա հետ, ոչ թե ամուսնանաս, հետո տեսնսք դառնում ա երկրորդ կեսը, թե չէ: Ու մի հատ էլ մտածել, որ եթե չդառնա, ինչ կա որ, կբաժանվենք նոր երկրորդ կես ման կգանք: Սա սխալ ա:

----------

Annushka (24.03.2009), Second Chance (25.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.03.2009), Ուլուանա (25.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Արիացի, մարդուն ճանաչելու համար երբեմն մի ամբողջ կյանք ա պետք, էտ դու ոնց ես պատրաստվում մի քանի ամսվա մեջ առանց մարդու հետ ապրելու իրան ճանաչես 100%?

----------

Քամի (24.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ու ընդհանրապես, ստեղ Elmo-ից բացի ուրիշ ով ա ամուսնացած?

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի, մարդուն ճանաչելու համար երբեմն մի ամբողջ կյանք ա պետք, էտ դու ոնց ես պատրաստվում մի քանի ամսվա մեջ առանց մարդու հետ ապրելու իրան ճանաչես 100%?


Բա հենց էդ ա սխալ, որ մի քանի ամիս մարդիկ իրար հետ շփվում են ու պսակվում: Գոնե մի 3 տարի պետք ա, որ մարդիկ իրար ճանաչեն:  :Wink:

----------

Kita (24.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ու ընդհանրապես, ստեղ Elmo-ից բացի ուրիշ ով ա ամուսնացած?


Էլմոյի կինը` Անուշը:  :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## ministr

3 տարի կինո գնացիր հետը.. դա ինչա փոխում? Ոչ մի բան: Մարդուն ճանաչելու համար կամ պտի հետը ճանապարհ գնաս կամ ապրես հետը: Հայերի մոտ ոչ մեկնա ընդունելի ոչ էլ մյուսը:

----------

Elmo (24.03.2009), Ուլուանա (25.03.2009), Քամի (24.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> 3 տարի կինո գնացիր հետը.. դա ինչա փոխում? Ոչ մի բան: Մարդուն ճանաչելու համար կամ պտի հետը ճանապարհ գնաս կամ ապրես հետը: Հայերի մոտ ոչ մեկնա ընդունելի ոչ էլ մյուսը:


Դե ելքեր կարելի ա գտնել: Ամեն ինչ տենց ծայրահեղ չի:  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ու ընդհանրապես, ստեղ Elmo-ից բացի ուրիշ ով ա ամուսնացած?


Ես եմ ամուսնացած, ու շատ եմ հավանում ոչ հայկական այն սովորույթը, երբ աղջիկը տեղափոխվում է տղայի տուն, որոշ ժամանակ ապրում են իրար հետ (հաճախ այդ ընթացքում երեխա էլ են ունենում) նոր հասկանում են, որ դիմացինն իսկապես իր կեսն է, ու ամուսնանում են:

Այսինքն ինչ որ բան իրավական հիմքերի վրա դնելուց առաջ համոզվում են, որ ճիշտ ընտրություն են կատարել:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես եմ ամուսնացած, ու շատ եմ հավանում ոչ հայկական այն սովորույթը, երբ աղջիկը տեղափոխվում է տղայի տուն, որոշ ժամանակ ապրում են իրար հետ (հաճախ այդ ընթացքում երեխա էլ են ունենում) նոր հասկանում են, որ դիմացինն իսկապես իր կեսն է, ու ամուսնանում են:
> 
> Այսինքն ինչ որ բան իրավական հիմքերի վրա դնելուց առաջ համոզվում են, որ ճիշտ ընտրություն են կատարել:


Բացի երեխա ունենալուց, մնացածի հետ կարելի է համաձայնվել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բացի երեխա ունենալուց, մնացածի հետ կարելի է համաձայնվել:


100% -ով համաձայն եմ:

----------


## ministr

Համաձայն եմ, որ այդ դեպքում ընտանիքն ավելի ամուր կլինի, ԲԱՅՑ էդ որ մի հայրը կթողնի իր աղջիկը գնա մեկի հետ տենց ապրի? Հետո էլ դուրը չգա հետ գա...

----------


## Annushka

> Արիացի, մարդուն ճանաչելու համար երբեմն մի ամբողջ կյանք ա պետք, էտ դու ոնց ես պատրաստվում մի քանի ամսվա մեջ առանց մարդու հետ ապրելու իրան ճանաչես 100%?


Ministr ջան, եթե նայես մարդուն լավ ճանաչելուն, կարող ընդհանրապես չամուսնանաս, որովհետև այո, նույնիսկ սեփական ծնողներիդ բնավորությունն ու սովորություններն  ես տարիների ընթացքում  բացահայտում: Բայց կան ընդհանուր հետաքրքրություններ, աշխարհընկալման գաղափար, մտածելակերպ, տեսակետեր, և ընդհանրություններ, որոնք մարդկանց միավորում են: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ԶԱԳՍ-ին, ապա ասեմ, որ դա այնքան էական չէ, ճիշտ է, բայց եթե մարդիկ Զագս չեն գնում մենակ նրա համար, որ ԿԱՐՈՂԱ բաժանվեն, և ավելրոդ կնիքն իրենց պետք չէ, ապա նրանց ամուսնությունը ի սկզբնաե դատապարտված է փլուզման: Համ էլ եթե բաժանվեք, մարդիկ չեն ասելու " գիտեք. իրենք ԶԱԳՍ ընկած չեն, այսինքն երկուսն էլ "ազաբ" են" .... մեկա եթե նույնիսկ մեկ ամիս եք ապրել ու բաժանվել եք, ասելու են ամուսնացած բաժանված են: Այ հենց տենց, մեր հասարակության մեջ տենց ա, եթե ապրում եք իրար հետ ու հարսանիք եք արել, առանց Զագսի թեկուզ, ձեզ բոլորը ամուսնիններ են համարում: Նենց որ Զագս-ից այդ պատճառով խուսափելն անիմաստ ա: Իսկ այ եթե մարդ բաժանվում ա, ու հետո իր նոր "կեսից" ուզում ա թաքցնի իր ամուսնացած լինելու փաստը/թեկուզ առանց ԶԱԳՍ-ի/, դա իմ կարծիքով ստորություն ա: Եթե հիմա քո բախտը այնպես է դասավորվել, որ քո կինը կամ ամուսինը մինչ քեզ հանդիպելը ամուսնացել ա, ու անձնագրում կնիք կա, կարծում եմ դա չպետք ա խանգարի ձեր երջանկությանը: Անձամբ ես չէի նայի կնիքին: Դա ուղղակի անցյալը թաքցնելու համար ա երևի թե, թե չէ ինչ իմաստ կա, եթե մեկա 2-րդ կնոջդ ասելու ես, որ մի անգամ արդեն ամուսնացել ես :Think:  :Cool:  Բայց Զագս-ը հետաքրքիր արարողություն ա, ու այն էլ ասեմ, որ դա զգացմունքների ու հարաբերությունների վրա բացարձակ ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի թողնում :Tongue:

----------

Second Chance (25.03.2009), Արիացի (24.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.03.2009), Չիպ (30.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

*Արդյոք ԶԱԳՍը պարտադիր պայման է ամուսնանալիս...* 

 Այո, միանշանակ պարտադիր է - կասի Ձեզ ցանկացած իրավաբան :Smile:

----------

Moon (25.03.2009), Ribelle (25.03.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

եթե չեք ուզում դեպքերի անհաջող ընթացքի պատճառով հանկարծ հայտնվեք ջարդված տաշտակի առջև, սկսած երեխայի նկատմամբ իրավունքներ կորցնելուց, վերջացրած գույքային իրավունքների կորստից, ուրեմն պարտադիր է :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Գույքայինը - այո, բայց երեխայի նկատմամբ իրավունքները կորցնելը այդքան էլ հեշտ չէ...

----------


## REAL_ist

պրակտիկայում փաստացի չամուսնացած անձից երեխա ունենալը մեկնաբանվում է հօգուտ մոր և մորը նախապատվություն է տրվում, դա ի նկատի ունեի

----------


## ministr

> Ministr ջան, եթե նայես մարդուն լավ ճանաչելուն, կարող ընդհանրապես չամուսնանաս, որովհետև այո, նույնիսկ սեփական ծնողներիդ բնավորությունն ու սովորություններն ես տարիների ընթացքում բացահայտում: Բայց կան ընդհանուր հետաքրքրություններ, աշխարհընկալման գաղափար, մտածելակերպ, տեսակետեր, և ընդհանրություններ, որոնք մարդկանց միավորում են:


Համաձայն եմ Ան ջան, պարզ ա որ պետք ա շատ ընդհանուր կողմեր գտնես, որ որոշես ամուսնանալ, բայց ոնց ուզում ես նայի, բախտդ պետք ա բերի:

----------


## Ribelle

Դե նայած որ տեսնակյունից նայեք :Smile:  եթե անհատական, ուրեմն ցանկացած զույգի որոշումն է, ով ինչպես կցանկանա, իսկ զուտ իրավական տեսանկյունից իհարկե պարտադիր է :Smile:  հատկապես կնոջ համար, քանի որ համապատասխան իրավական երաշխիքների գրավական է ապահարզանի դեպքում :Smile:

----------

Jarre (25.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Սիրո երաշխիք չէ, բայց այնքանով է պարտադիր, որքանով ծննդական, անձնագիր և այլ փաստաթղթեր ունենալը։

Պետությունը ամուսիններ ճանաչում է զագսում գրանցված զույգերին։

Եվ ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում։  Եթե իրար սիրում են, նվիրված են, ինչո՞ւ է ընդհանրապես հարց առաջանում զագս չգնալ։  Ինչո՞ւ նույն հարցը այսքան հաճախ չի առաջանում անձնագիր հանելու համար, ինչո՞ւ թեմա բաց չենք անում, թե արդյո՞ք անձնագիրը պարտադիր պայման է լիարժեք քաղաքացի լինելու համար, և այլն և այլն...

Չգնալու պատճառ չեմ գտնում։

----------

Annushka (26.03.2009), Ribelle (25.03.2009), Արիացի (25.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.03.2009), Չիպ (30.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Որովհետև ամուսնությունը մենակ սրտով չի նաև ուղեղովա: Էդ ծաղիկ փուչիկ անցողիկ բաներ են  :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> Որովհետև ամուսնությունը մենակ սրտով չի նաև ուղեղովա: Էդ ծաղիկ փուչիկ անցողիկ բաներ են


Այսինքն սրտով` սեր, ուղեղով` հաշվա՞րկ :Jpit: 




> Եվ ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում։ Եթե իրար սիրում են, նվիրված են, ինչո՞ւ է ընդհանրապես հարց առաջանում զագս չգնալ։ Ինչո՞ւ նույն հարցը այսքան հաճախ չի առաջանում անձնագիր հանելու համար,


Ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում, բայց արի ու տես որ այդպիսի հարց առաջանում է: Ծանոթ մի զույգ արդեն երեխա ունի, բայց չեն զագսավորվում. դե նվիրված են, սիրում են, բայց կինը վախենում է ամուսնուն պնդել այդ հարցով զբաղվել: Քանի որ ամուսինը կարծում է հակառակը, եթե սիրում ես էլ ի՞նչ հարց պետքա առաջանա, որ ուզում ես զագսավորվել :Smile: : Այսինքն դուրս է գալիս մի կողմը մտածում է,  եթե սիրում ես պետք է օրինական ամուսնանաս ( որը այսպես ասած վ պոլնե սպրելեդլիվո), մյուս կողմն  էլ մտածում է, եթե սիրում ես ուրեմն դրա կարիք չկա :Jpit: 
Այ այսպիսի տարբեր բաներ :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> Այսինքն սրտով` սեր, ուղեղով` հաշվա՞րկ


Համարյա այդպես  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Մենակ էն որ դուրս չի գալիս, «հայերի» մոտ, երբ պարտադրաբար ԶԱԳՍ  են գնում, ինչա մի ամսից կամ մի շաբաթից երեխայա ծնվելու ընտանիքում:Իսկ ի՞նչ ազգանուն պիտի կրի, հո ապօրինի ծնված չի լինելու:
> Հայերի համար դեռ ԶԱԳՍը պարտադիրա, որովհետև էստեղ մարդիկ ամուսնանում են երեխաներ են ունենում, նորմալ ընտանիք են կազմում 
> Իսկ ես էլի էն կարծիքին եմ, որ հարսանիքի օրը պետքա զագս գնալ: 
> Շաբաթ-կիրակի բացա չէ՞ յ


համամիտ եմ,որ շատերը ԶԱԳՍ-ն ընկալում են որպես օրինական երեխայի ծննդյան նախապայման: Սակայն կան օրենքներ, որոնք թույլ են տալիս չզագսավորված զույգերին հանգիստ "օրինական" երեխա ունենալ, այսինքն հայրը կարող է ճանաչել երեխայի հայրությունը, տալ իր ազգանունը երեխային առանց գրանցելու ամուսնությունը ԶԱԳՍ-ում: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ ԶԱԳՍ-ն ավելի ճիշտ է, քան հարսանիքով ամուսնանալը, քանի որ առաջինի դեպքում օրենքի առաջ ես պատասխանատու, իսկ երկրորդի դեպքում` Աստծո (եթե իհարկե հավատում ես Աստծո գոյությանը):

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ու ընդհանրապես, ստեղ Ելմո-ից բացի ուրիշ ով ա ամուսնացած՞


ես ու Աթեիստը  :Wink: 
Ու, ի դեպ, ամուսնացել ենք ԶԱԳՍ-ով, առանց եկեղեցի, առանց մեր ծնողների իմացության, մեր սիրելի ադմինի ու ակումբի անդամներից մեկի վկայությամբ: Մեր "հարսանիքը" նշել ենք հենց ակումբցիների հետ: Անչափ երջանիկ ենք առ այսօր:

----------

Ariadna (26.01.2011), Elmo (25.03.2009), Jarre (25.03.2009), Lion (25.03.2009), Srtik (05.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.03.2009), Հայկօ (25.03.2009), Չիպ (30.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

Միանգամից մի անհամեստ հարց ծնվեց - Բա գոնե հիմա Ձեր ծնողները... գիտե՞ն... :Cool:

----------


## ministr

> ես ու Աթեիստը 
> Ու, ի դեպ, ամուսնացել ենք ԶԱԳՍ-ով, առանց եկեղեցի, առանց մեր ծնողների իմացության, մեր սիրելի ադմինի ու ակումբի անդամներից մեկի վկայությամբ: Մեր "հարսանիքը" նշել ենք հենց ակումբցիների հետ: Անչափ երջանիկ ենք առ այսօր:


Ձեզ անսպառ երջանկություն եմ ցանկանում  :Smile: 

ժամանակի ընթացքում կամաց-կամաց պարզվումա ստեղ ով ում բարեկամն ա  :Hands Up: 

Իսկ հարցս տվել էի, որ իմանայի ում կարծիքն է գործնական իսկ ումը տեսական  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում, բայց արի ու տես որ այդպիսի հարց առաջանում է: Ծանոթ մի զույգ արդեն երեխա ունի, բայց չեն զագսավորվում. դե նվիրված են, սիրում են, բայց կինը վախենում է ամուսնուն պնդել այդ հարցով զբաղվել: Քանի որ ամուսինը կարծում է հակառակը, եթե սիրում ես էլ ի՞նչ հարց պետքա առաջանա, որ ուզում ես զագսավորվել: Այսինքն դուրս է գալիս մի կողմը մտածում է,  եթե սիրում ես պետք է օրինական ամուսնանաս ( որը այսպես ասած վ պոլնե սպրելեդլիվո), մյուս կողմն  էլ մտածում է, եթե սիրում ես ուրեմն դրա կարիք չկա
> Այ այսպիսի տարբեր բաներ


նույն բաննա ոնց որ հայրը չուզենա գրանցվի որպես երեխու հայր, մեկա հերնա, էլ ի՞նչ հարց պետքա առաջանա: Հոմ զագսնել ամուսնական պայմանագիր չի որ տենց խուսափում են :Think:

----------

Jarre (25.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Հետաքրքիր ա եթե տղան աղջկան առաջարկի ամուսնական պայմանագիր, գոնե մի 5%-ի շանս կա, որ աղջկիկը չի նեղանա, կամ էլ մտքով հազար ու մի բան չանցնի...?

----------


## REAL_ist

ամուսնական պայմանագիրը արդեն առևտուրա, որիշ ոչինչ :Bad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կներեք ամուսնական պայմանագիրը ի՞նչ ա

----------


## ministr

Էնա, որ մինչև ամուսնանալը մի հատ "գույքագրում են" անում գումարած որոշակի պայմաններ, որ հետո բաժանվելուց հստակ իմանամ ով ինչի իրավունքի ունի:

----------


## REAL_ist

ամուսնական պայմանագիրը ամուսնության մեջ գտնվող անձանց միջև կնքվող գործարքա, որով որոշվում են կողմերի գույքային իրավունքները ամուսնալուծության դեպքում :Bad: 
կարճ ասած եթե ամուսնալուծվեն, ում ինչ պետքա հասնի, ովա մեբելը տանում, ով տեխնիկան :Bad:

----------


## Սամվել

> ամուսնական պայմանագիրը ամուսնության մեջ գտնվող անձանց միջև կնքվող գործարքա, որով որոշվում են կողմերի գույքային իրավունքները ամուսնալուծության դեպքում
> կարճ ասած եթե ամուսնալուծվեն, ում ինչ պետքա հասնի, ովա մեբելը տանում, ով տեխնիկան


Հլը չամուսացած ամուսնալուծվելու մասին են մտածում  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

հլը մեր մոտ փառքա մենակ գույքային իրավունքներինա վերաբերվում, ամերիկացիները պայմանագրով կարգավորում են խոսքի ով պետքա գիշերը լուսը անջատի :LOL:  :LOL: լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Բա պետք ա էտ ել հաշվի առնես: Կյանք ա մեկ տեսար... պսակվելը հո մենակ ռոմանտիկա չի  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> հլը մեր մոտ փառքա մենակ գույքային իրավունքներինա վերաբերվում, ամերիկացիները պայմանագրով կարգավորում են խոսքի ով պետքա գիշերը լուսը անջատիլրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում



Կամ ասենք շաբաթական մինիմում 4 անգամ սեքս, թե չէ ուղիղ դատարան!!!

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Միանգամից մի անհամեստ հարց ծնվեց - Բա գոնե հիմա Ձեր ծնողները... գիտե՞ն...


Դե, մենք չհամբերեցինք, որ ասենք մի երկու շաբաթից մեր երեխան իրանց հայտնի, որ արդեն պապիկ ու տատիկ են դառել:




> Իսկ հարցս տվել էի, որ իմանայի ում կարծիքն է գործնական իսկ ումը տեսական :-)


մերն հաստատ գործնական է  :Wink:

----------


## Dragon

Միանշանակ այո: 
Իրավական տեսանկյունից ամուսնություն համարվում է միայն ՔԿԱԳ մարմնում գրանցված ամուսնությունը:

հ.գ. «Քաղաքացիական ամուսնություն» կոչվածը  ես ամուսնություն չեմ համրում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Միանշանակ այո: 
> Իրավական տեսանկյունից ամուսնություն համարվում է միայն ՔԿԱԳ մարմնում գրանցված ամուսնությունը:
> 
> հ.գ. «Քաղաքացիական ամուսնություն» կոչվածը  ես ամուսնություն չեմ համրում:


Փաստորեն`

"Պետությունը դա ես եմ" - Dragon

Պետությունը կարող է թղթով ամուսնությունը ամուսնություն համարել, բայց որ անձը 15 տարի համատեղ ապրող մարդկանց ամուսիններ չհամարի, միայն այն պատճառով, որ նրանք թղթի կտոր չունեն ․․․, տարօրինակ է։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ու ընդհանրապես, ստեղ Elmo-ից բացի ուրիշ ով ա ամուսնացած?


Ես ու *Վազգենն* էլ ենք ամուսնացած՝ արդեն մեկուկես տարի։  :Smile:  Զագսավորվել ենք հարսանիքից մի քանի օր առաջ։ Ուղղակի մեր դեպքում շտապ էր պետք դա անել, քանի որ պետք է հասցնեինք մինչև որոշակի օր մեկնել ԱՄՆ։ 

Իսկ թեմայի հետ կապված կարծիքս էս թեմայում գրել եմ վաղուց, եթե հետաքրքիր է, կարող եք կարդալ *այստեղ*։  :Wink:

----------


## impression

Ամուսնանալիս միակ պարտադիր  պայմանը մեկից ավելի մասնակիցների առկայությունն է:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (26.01.2011), murmushka (25.03.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2013), Աթեիստ (26.03.2009), Չիպ (30.03.2009)

----------


## dvgray

այժմ բավականին տարածվում է այսպես կոչված բոյ/գրլ  ֆերնդը: տարբերվում է այսպես ասած օրինական/պայմանագրային ամուսնությունից միայն նրանով, որ բաժանվելուց հետո կինը տղամարդում միայն տռուսիկով չի թողնի: այսինքն կողմերը իրար հանդեպ ունեցվածքային պարտականություններ չունեն

----------


## Dragon

> Փաստորեն`
> 
> "Պետությունը դա ես եմ" - Dragon


Հանճարեղ եզրահանգում, բռավո :Hands Up:  :Shok: 
Ի դեպ, պետությունը հենց անհատներն են ստեղծում ու ղեկավարում,պետական դիրքորոշումներն էլ անհատների որոշակի շրջանակի դիրքորոշումն է: Ծաղրանքդ անտեղի էր ու անհիմն: 
Ոչ թե «Պետություն դա ես եմ» , այլ «Պետությունը նաեվ ես եմ»:





> Պետությունը կարող է թղթով ամուսնությունը ամուսնություն համարել, բայց որ անձը 15 տարի համատեղ ապրող մարդկանց ամուսիններ չհամարի, միայն այն պատճառով, որ նրանք թղթի կտոր չունեն ․․․, տարօրինակ է։


Ի՞նչն է տարօրինակ, որ անհատի ու «պետության կարծիքը» կարող է համընկնե՞ն.
 հա մեր օրերում մի քիչ էլ աբսուրդ է չէ՞, իրավական հարցրեին էլ իրավաբանորեն նայելը՝ առտառոց երեվույթ: :Sad:  Բայց հարցեր կան, որոնցում ընդհանրապես նշանակություն չունի թե դու ոնց ես մտածում, որովհետեվ քեզնից առաջ, քեզնից ավելի շատ խելոք մարդիկ մտածել ու ճիշտը գտել են, ժամանակն էլ հաստատել է էդ ճշմարտությունը: Հիմա  քեզ մնում է էդ ամենը հասկանաս, ընդունես ու կատարես կամ չհասկանաս, չնդունես բայց պարտադրեն կատարես: :Wink: 
 15 տարի համատեղ ապրող մարդկանց ես համարում եմ ընդամենը համատեղ ապրողներ ոչ թե ամուսիններ, մի պարզ պատճատով որ ամուսնությունը իրավական հարթությունում եմ դիտարկում:  Զարմանալին ինձ համար հարաբերությունները օրինականացնելուն մարդկանց դիմադրությունն է ու օրինականություն չընդունելը:
Բոլոր իրավաբանական փաստաթղթերն էլ քո ասած «թղթի կտոր են»: Դե չունենաք էլի, ունեցածն էլ պատռենք գցենք ու կարելի է հենց անձնագրից սկսել մեկա մենք գիտենք, վերջացավ գնաց: 
Հետաքրքիր է կոնկրետ դու ոնց կվարվես, կօրինականացնես, թե չէ:
Ասենք հարցնում են կարող եք հաստատել որ ամուսնացած եք, վկայական ունեք,   ասեն. «հորս արեվ»,   մի հատ էլ մունաթ գան, թե էդ ինչ մտածելակերպ է, ինչ փաստաթուղթ, բան-ման, էդ ձեվականությունները մենք չենք ընդունում: :Angry2: : Կարեվորը 10 տարի է իրար հետ ենք ապրում, երեխա ուենենք, հո սիրեկաններ չե՞նք:
Համոզված եմ հաստատ ըմբռնումով կմոտենան: :Smile: 

Իսկ իրական տաօրինակությունը են. որ 1700-ամյա քրիստոնյա երկրում դեռ աթեիստներ ու հեթանոսներ կան: Ավելի լուրջ երեվույթներ կան տարօրինակ համարելու քան հարցերին մասնագիտորեն նայելը: :Wink:

----------

Ribelle (29.03.2009), Second Chance (29.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (29.03.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Իսկ իրական տաօրինակությունը են. որ 1700-ամյա քրիստոնյա երկրում դեռ աթեիստներ ու հեթանոսներ կան: Ավելի լուրջ երեվույթներ կան տարօրինակ համարելու քան հարցերին մասնագիտորեն նայելը:


*Դրագոն*
 բոլոր մտքերիդ հետ համաձայն եմ բացի սրանից, իմ կարծիքով սա դրա հետ կապ չուներ  :Wink:

----------

Chilly (30.03.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ասենք հարցնում են կարող եք հաստատել որ ամուսնացած եք, վկայական ունեք,   ասեն. «հորս արեվ»,   մի հատ էլ մունաթ գան, թե էդ ինչ մտածելակերպ է, ինչ փաստաթուղթ, բան-ման, էդ ձեվականությունները մենք չենք ընդունում:: Կարեվորը 10 տարի է իրար հետ ենք ապրում, երեխա ուենենք, հո սիրեկաններ չե՞նք:
> Համոզված եմ հաստատ ըմբռնումով կմոտենան:


օրինակ իրավական հարթության մեջ այս հարցը լուծվում է այսպես: եթե մարդիկ ավելի քան 6 ամիս համատեղ են ապրում, ապա նան համարվում են համատեղ ապրող զույգեր, որոնց օրինական դաշտը մեծամասամբ նույնն է ինչ որ ամուսնացածներինը:
իսկ այդ ամիսների համար հերիք է հարևաններից մեկը վկայություն տա որ նրանք 6 ամիս է համատեղ են ապրում, ապա ա հիմք է ծառայում:

----------


## REAL_ist

> օրինակ իրավական հարթության մեջ այս հարցը լուծվում է այսպես: եթե մարդիկ ավելի քան 6 ամիս համատեղ են ապրում, ապա նան համարվում են համատեղ ապրող զույգեր, որոնց օրինական դաշտը մեծամասամբ նույնն է ինչ որ ամուսնացածներինը:
> իսկ այդ ամիսների համար հերիք է հարևաններից մեկը վկայություն տա որ նրանք 6 ամիս է համատեղ են ապրում, ապա ա հիմք է ծառայում:


հետաքրքիրա նման բան ոչ ընտանեկան, ոչ քաղաքացիական օրենսգրքում չեմ հանդիպել :Think: որտեղիցա էս տեղեկությունը? :Think:

----------


## nune'

դե իհարկե պարտադիր չի, նույնիսկ ցանկալի չի, ավելին, ահավորա... եթե սիրում ես էլ ինչի մասինա խոսքը չեմ հասկանում, պարտադիր պիտի էդ կնիքը քո վրա դրվի, ես չէի ուզի անկեղծ ասած...

----------


## dvgray

> հետաքրքիրա նման բան ոչ ընտանեկան, ոչ քաղաքացիական օրենսգրքում չեմ հանդիպելորտեղիցա էս տեղեկությունը?


Խոսքը Հայաստանի մասին չի  :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա ես էլ զարմացա, հեչ հայավարի չէր :Jpit:

----------


## Adriano

Ամուսնությունը մարդու կյանքում ամենակարևոր, գլխավոր որոշումն է: Կապ չունի տղա , թե աղջիկ երկուսն էլ պետք է պատասխան տան այդ հարցին այս կամ այն ձևով: Ես այս հարցում ունեմ բավականին լիբերալ հայացքներ`կապված ամուսնության տարիքի,միասին ապրելու, և այլնի հետ: Եվ կարծում եմ, որ սերը մարդու կյանքի ամենակարևոր շարժիչ ուժն է: Չսիրել նշանակում է չապրել: Սակայն այդ սերը պետք է լինի խորը, այլ ոչ թե մակերեսային մակարդակի վրա: Անձը ամուսնանլու համար պետք է գոնե ինքը իր ներքին համոզմունքով պատրաստ լինի: Ուշադիր պետք է լինել <պատրաստ լինել> բառակապակցության հետ, քանի որ այն չի նշանակում փող ունենալ, տուն, և այլ նյութական իրեր: Հարցը շատ ավելի խորն է: Չնայած վերջիններս անհրաժեշտ են, բայց ոչ բավարար: Ամուսնություն գաղափարը իմ կարծիքով պետք է ընդլայնել: Այսինքն այն չպետք է հասկանալ միայն զագսի, ես մարդնա, կիննա և այլ նմանատիպ բաների կտրվածքով: Այսինքն զագսը համարել ամուսնության պայման ուղղակի լուրջ չէ: Մի խոսքով, եթե սիրում ես հոգով մնացածը քո համար նշանակություն չունի, կարևորը լինես քո սիրած մարդու կողքին: :Think:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Արդյոք ԶԱԳՍը պարտադիր պայման է ամուսնանալիս...


Պարտադիր պայման չի, բայց մեկ մեկ անհրաժեշտ է :  :Smile: 

Կարևոր պայմանը իմ համար եկեղեցում Աստծու օրհնանքը ստանալն է:

----------

Selene (04.04.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> *դե իհարկե պարտադիր չի, նույնիսկ ցանկալի չի, ավելին, ահավորա.................եթե սիրում ես էլ ինչի մասինա խոսքը չեմ հասկանում, պարտադիր պիտի էդ կնիքը քո վրա դրվի, ես չէի ուզի անկեղծ ասած........*


Կնիքը քո վրա չի դրվում, թղթի վրա է դրվում  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (30.03.2009), REAL_ist (30.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (31.03.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Պարտադիր պայման չի, բայց մեկ մեկ անհրաժեշտ է : 
> 
> Կարևոր պայմանը իմ համար եկեղեցում Աստծու օրհնանքը ստանալն է:





> Կնիքը քո վրա չի դրվում, թղթի վրա է դրվում


Որ ասում եմ էս աղջիկը լրիվ ուղեղա, ասում են չէ  :Blush: 
Ապրես Իդ, ստորագրեցի ասածներիդ տակ   :Wink:

----------

Jarre (30.03.2009), Kita (30.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Խնդրում եմ էլի, մեկդ օգնեք ու պատասխանեք։  Եթե զույգերը շա՜տ սիրում են իրար ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ կա զագս գնալու համար։  Ինչո՞ւ է այսքան բարդ հարց դառել։

Մեր երեխաներին էլ ենք սիրում, ու թուղթն ու կնիքը չեն, որ որոշելու են մեր սերը իրենց նկատմամբ, բայց վազելով գնում ծննդական ենք հանում։

Իսկ չուզենալը ու ավելին՝ դրանից վատ զգալը՝ դա մեր հայկական «օրենք լինի խախտենք» մտածելակերպի դրևորումներից է, որը նաև դրսևորվում է նրանով, որ միշտ պիտի կանգառից 50 մետր էն կողմ կանգնենք, կարմիր լույսի տակով անցնենք, հերթ չկանգնենք....

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.03.2009), Annushka (05.04.2009), Ariadna (26.01.2011), Dragon (31.03.2009), Kita (30.03.2009), REAL_ist (30.03.2009), Second Chance (06.04.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2013), Հայկօ (31.03.2009), Նաիրուհի (25.01.2011), Ուլուանա (30.03.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> դե իհարկե պարտադիր չի, նույնիսկ ցանկալի չի, ավելին, ահավորա... եթե սիրում ես էլ ինչի մասինա խոսքը չեմ հասկանում, պարտադիր պիտի էդ կնիքը քո վրա դրվի, ես չէի ուզի անկեղծ ասած...


Հետաքրքիր է, էդ ի՞նչ ահավոր բան ես տեսնում դրա մեջ, որ էդ խեղճ ամուսնական վկայականը քո կողմից էդպիսի կտրուկ հակակրանքի է արժանացել։  :Huh: 

Ես էլ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչով է էդ գրանցումն էդքան սարսափելի, որ իրար սիրող ու կյանքերը կապել ցանկացող մարդիկ խորշում են դրանից։ Նման դեպքերում, եթե որևէ հստակ պատճառ չի նշվում, իմ մտքով միայն մի բան է անցնում. ուրեմն հարաբերություններն, այնուամենայնիվ, բավականաչափ լուրջ ու կայուն չեն (համենայնդեպս, այդ պահին), և մարդիկ պարզապես խուսափում են ավելորդ պատասխանատվությունից։

----------

*e}|{uka* (30.03.2009), Ariadna (04.04.2009), Dragon (31.03.2009), Elmo (04.04.2009), Jarre (31.03.2009), Lion (04.04.2009), REAL_ist (30.03.2009), Second Chance (31.03.2009), Արտիստ (30.03.2009), Լուսաբեր (30.03.2009), Նաիրուհի (25.01.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

> **e}|{uka**-ի խոսքերից  
> Պարտադիր պայման չի, բայց մեկ մեկ անհրաժեշտ է : 
> 
> Կարևոր պայմանը իմ համար եկեղեցում Աստծու օրհնանքը ստանալն է:


Համամիտ  եմ, կարևորը Աստծո օրհնությունը  ստանալն  է, բայց  պակաս  կարևոր  չէ  նաև հարաբերությունների  կառուցումը  իրավաբանական  դաշտում: Եվ դա  կապ չունի



> *nune'*-ի խոսքերից  
> ...* եթե սիրում ես* ..


 նշածդ  բառակապակցության հետ: Ջանս, մարդուն  բնորոշ  գծերից  մեկը  հիասթափվելն  է  անգամ// ինչքան  էլ  որ  ցավալի  լինի// սիրած  էակից:Եվ  որպիսզի  առանց  այդ  էլ  ցավ  պատճառած  բաժանումը  իր  հետ  չբերի  հետագայում  կոտրած  տաշատկի  հետ  մենակ  մնալուց, արժե  հարաբերությունները  կարգավորել  օրենքով: Սա  էլ  մի  խաղի  կանոն, որը  կբերի աղետից  խուսափելու  ելքի:

----------

Kita (04.04.2009)

----------


## Lion

Այ մարդ, դե գրանցվեք ու... մոռացեք էլի, այդ մասին :Smile:

----------

"Green eyes" (26.01.2011), Annushka (05.04.2009), Jarre (04.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (05.04.2009), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2012)

----------


## Aurora

Որ գրանցված չես, ջիգյարով չես կարող վրեն գոռգոռալ ու մունաթ գալ, միշտ կմտածես այսօր կա, վաղը չկա, ինչի ավելորդ ներվեր կորցնեմ։ :Cool:

----------

Lion (04.04.2009)

----------


## Annushka

Ամբողջ հարցը նրանում է, որ ամուսնանալ նշանակում է գրանցվել ԶԱԳՍ-ում, օրինականացնել հարաբերությունները, այլ ոչ թե հավաքվել, հարսանիք անել, ուտել-խմել և գնալ միասին ապրելու :Smile:  Եթե ապրում եք միասին, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ամուսիններ եք: Էդ նույնն ա, որ երեխան ծնվի, բայց մի հինգ տարի ծննդյան վկայական չհանեք, մեկա ձեր երեխան ա, էլի, ով ա խլելու :Smile:  Մի խոսքով, հենց թեմայի վերնագրի մեջ պարադոքս կա: Պատասխանը միանշանակ է, ամուսնանալ առանց ԶԱԳՍ-ի ինքնին  անհնար է, իսկ միասին ապրել՝ միանգամայն հնարավոր, ոչ ոք դրանից չի նեղանա :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2009), Dragon (01.06.2009), Elmo (06.04.2009), Jarre (05.04.2009), Kita (05.04.2009), REAL_ist (05.04.2009), soultaker (10.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2013), Լուսաբեր (05.04.2009), Նաիրուհի (25.01.2011), Վիշապ (05.04.2009)

----------


## Kita

> Որ գրանցված չես, ջիգյարով չես կարող վրեն գոռգոռալ ու մունաթ գալ, միշտ կմտածես այսօր կա, վաղը չկա, ինչի ավելորդ ներվեր կորցնեմ։


Իսկ ով ասեց, որ գրանցվես, ուրեմն պարտավոր է կողքտ միշտ լինի: Էտ որտեղ է գրված? Ապրանքի հետ չես գրանցվում, այլ մարդու, որը կարող է վերցնել մի օր ու գնալ :Smile: 
Ու եթե միայն էտ փասթաթուղթը պահող պիտի լինի, ուրեմն ես ընտեղ կազմավորված ընտանիք չեմ տեսնում :Smile:  Այլ ձևական հարաբերություններ :Smile:

----------

Jarre (05.04.2009), Shah (25.01.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2013)

----------


## Sedulik

> Ամուսնանալուց առաջ կյանքում չես կարա տեսնես էն, ինչ որ տեսնելու ես հետո: Բախտի բանա: Չի նշանակում, որ ամուսնանալուց առաջ պետք չի ուշադիր հետևել դիմացինին: Նույնիսկ ասացվածք կա - Ամուսնանալուց առաջ աչքերդ 4 արած պահի, իսկ հետո կիսափակ: Երբ որ ծաղիկ փուչիկներն անցնում են արդեն ուրիշ պահեր են ի հայտ գալիս: Ու կյանքում մարդուն երբեք չի կապում իր կողակցի հետ այն, ինչի համար որ ըստ էության ամուսնացել են:


Բարև ձեզ,եկ նորեկ եմ, բայց լիովին համաձայն եմ!

----------


## Aurora

> Իսկ ով ասեց, որ գրանցվես, ուրեմն պարտավոր է կողքտ միշտ լինի: Էտ որտեղ է գրված? Ապրանքի հետ չես գրանցվում, այլ մարդու, որը կարող է վերցնել մի օր ու գնալ
> Ու եթե միայն էտ փասթաթուղթը պահող պիտի լինի, ուրեմն ես ընտեղ կազմավորված ընտանիք չեմ տեսնում Այլ ձևական հարաբերություններ


Ոչ մի տեղ ասված չէ, որ  եթե գրանցված ես, ուրեմն պարտավոր է կողքդ մնալ։ Իմ ասածն այն է, որ գրանցված հարաբերությունների ժամանակ պատասխանատվության զգացումը միմյանց հանդեպ ավելի մեծ է, քան հակառակ դեպքում, դա իմ կարծիքն է։ Ես ինքս համոզվաղծ եմ, որ ինչ որ հարցում վիճելիս, պահը չեն կորցնի ասելու, մենք գրանցված չենք, դու իմ օրինական կինը չես (կամ ամուսինը) հետեվաբար պահանջներ չես կարող ինձ ներկայացնել։  Չեն գրանցվում իրենց զգացմունքների մեջ դեռեվս չկողմնորոշված մարդիկ, կարծում եմ։

----------


## Kita

> Ոչ մի տեղ ասված չէ, որ  եթե գրանցված ես, ուրեմն պարտավոր է կողքդ մնալ։ Իմ ասածն այն է, որ գրանցված հարաբերությունների ժամանակ պատասխանատվության զգացումը միմյանց հանդեպ ավելի մեծ է, քան հակառակ դեպքում, դա իմ կարծիքն է։ Ես ինքս համոզվաղծ եմ, որ ինչ որ հարցում վիճելիս, պահը չեն կորցնի ասելու, մենք գրանցված չենք, դու իմ օրինական կինը չես (կամ ամուսինը) հետեվաբար պահանջներ չես կարող ինձ ներկայացնել։  Չեն գրանցվում իրենց զգացմունքների մեջ դեռեվս չկողմնորոշված մարդիկ, կարծում եմ։


Դե Հենց էտ է էլի էն ժամանակ է պետք գրանցվել, երբ տենց ասվելիքներ չեն լինի և նույնիսկ ասվելու դեպքում կատակով կընդունվեն: Երբ արդեն կզգաս, որ այո, ամվտանգության զգացումը այնքան մեծ է և այնքանով եք ձեր մեջ վստահ, որ կարող եք գրանցվել: :Smile:  Հետո չպիտի ձևավորվի պատասխանատվության և անվտանգության զգացումը, այլ առաջ պիտի լինի :Smile:  Հիմք պիտի լինի ավելիին գնալու համար :Smile:  
Էս էլ իմ սուբյեկտիվ զգացողական կարծիքը :Smile:

----------

Aurora (05.04.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

Նայած թե ինչ տեսանկյունից ես նայում, ամուսնությունը պաշտոնապես հաստատվելու համար իհարկե ԱՅՈ իսկ որպես իրական սիրով լի ընտանիք կառուցելու համար ՈՉ  :Smile:

----------


## "Green eyes"

Ամուսնանալ նշանակում է գրանցվել ԶԱԳՍ-ում, օրինականացնել հարաբերությունները:Բացի դրանից պետությունը ամուսիններին ճանաչում է զագսում գրանցված զույգերին։
ԶԱԳՍ-ը չի երաշխավորում սերը, ամուր կայուն ընտանիք լինել, բայց ինձ թվում ա այնքանով է պարտադիր, որքանով մնացաց փաստաթղթեր ունենալը։Ուղղակի կարելի ա հետո մոռանալ ետ թուղթի մասին: Հետո էլ եթե զույգերը իրար սիրում են ու նվիրված են ինչու չօրինականացնեն իրենց հարաբերությունները:

----------

Ժունդիայի (26.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2013), Սլիմ (26.01.2011)

----------


## murmushka

այո, այլապես դա ամուսնություն չի լինի, այլ համատեղ կեցություն
մեզ մոտ նույնիսկ  հարց չի առաջացել, որ քննարկենք, ուղղակի մեկ նոր առիթ, մի նոր կամիր տոնական կետ մեր օրացույցում նշելու համար :Wink:

----------

"Green eyes" (26.01.2011), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2012)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ամուսնանալ նշանակում է գրանցվել ԶԱԳՍ-ում, օրինականացնել հարաբերությունները:Բացի դրանից պետությունը ամուսիններին ճանաչում է զագսում գրանցված զույգերին։
> ԶԱԳՍ-ը չի երաշխավորում սերը, ամուր կայուն ընտանիք լինել, բայց ինձ թվում ա այնքանով է պարտադիր, որքանով մնացաց փաստաթղթեր ունենալը։Ուղղակի կարելի ա հետո մոռանալ ետ թուղթի մասին: Հետո էլ եթե զույգերը իրար սիրում են ու նվիրված են ինչու չօրինականացնեն իրենց հարաբերությունները:


Իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա էր էլի, միայն թե ձևակերպումն էր համառոտ:

----------

"Green eyes" (26.01.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Բայց եթե ավելի խորապես ուսումնասիրես ապա կտեսնես որ ամուսնությունը նշանակում է ՄԵԿ լինելել դե դա ավելի հստակ նշված է Աստվածաշնչի Ծննդոցում:

----------

"Green eyes" (26.01.2011), DavitH (19.10.2012)

----------


## "Green eyes"

> այո, այլապես դա ամուսնություն չի լինի, այլ համատեղ կեցություն
> մեզ մոտ նույնիսկ  հարց չի առաջացել, որ քննարկենք, ուղղակի մեկ նոր առիթ, մի նոր կամիր տոնական կետ մեր օրացույցում նշելու համար


Համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  :Wink:  ուղղակի կյանքը կարճ ա և պետք ա հնարավորինս այնպես անել, որ օրացույցում կարմիր կետերը շատանան,ի նկատի ունեմ սիրած անձնավորության հետ,ում հետ ուզում եք կյանք կիսել, ասենք սիրելիի հետ ընկերություն,առաջին համբյուր,նշանդրեք, ամուսնւթյուն,առաջին գիշերը,երեխաների ծնունդը և այլն:Այդ ժամանակ Ձեր և Ձեր սիրելիի օրացույցը ավելի գունագեղ կլինի և ուրախ. :Wink:

----------


## Bruno

> *Ամուսնությունն այլեւս պարտադիր չէ ԶԱԳՍ-ում անել*
> 
> ՀՀ քաղաքացիները իրավունք են ստացել ամուսնանալ առանց քաղաքացիական կացության ակտերի գրանցման մարմին (քաղաքացիներին հայտնի է «զագս» անվամբ) այցելելու: ՀՀ կառավարությունը հոկտեմբերի 10-ին որոշում ընդունեց, ըստ որի` *50 հազ. դրամ պետտուրք վճարելու* եւ *զագսի աշխատակցի ճանապարհածախսը* հոգալու դեպքում ամուսնությունը կարելի է գրանցել ցանկացած վայրում` տանը, հանդիսության սրահում, եկեղեցում կամ այլուր:
> 
> Զագսից դուրս ամուսնություն կարելի է գրանցել նաեւ, եթե ամուսնացողներից մեկը ծանր հիվանդ է (չի կարող անձամբ ներկայանալ), կամ պատիժ է կրում ազատազրկման վայրում: Այդ դեպքերում պետական տուրք չի պահանջվում:


http://news.am/arm/news/124346.html

Էս ցուցամոլ ժողովրդին, կակռազ էսպիսի օրենքներն էին պակասում:

----------

dvgray (11.10.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> http://news.am/arm/news/124346.html
> Էս ցուցամոլ ժողովրդին, կակռազ էսպիսի օրենքներն էին պակասում:


Բայց որքանով տեղյակ եմ էդ "վիեզդնոյ ԶԱԳՍ"-ը մենք չենք հորինել: Ընենց որ սա ոչ թե ցուցամոլության, այլ ընդօրինակման արդյուքն է:

----------


## Սյուզան

Զագսը անպատճառ պարտադիր պայման է, ամուսնությունը պետք է օրինական համարվի:
Ես ինքս հարգում եմ ՀԱՅ ԱՌԱՔԵԼԱԿԱՆ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ, բայց ամուսնությունն օրենքի առաջ ավելի բարձր եմ համարում  եկեղեցական ամուսնությունից...

----------


## My World My Space

> Զագսը անպատճառ պարտադիր պայման է, ամուսնությունը պետք է օրինական համարվի:
> Ես ինքս հարգում եմ ՀԱՅ ԱՌԱՔԵԼԱԿԱՆ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ, բայց ամուսնությունն օրենքի առաջ ավելի բարձր եմ համարում  եկեղեցական ամուսնությունից...


Ինչքան ես գիտեմ՝ եկեղեցին առանց ՔԿԱԳ / ԶԱԳՍ/ տված վկայականի պսակադրության կարգ չի կատարում...

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչքան ես գիտեմ՝ եկեղեցին առանց ՔԿԱԳ / ԶԱԳՍ/ տված վկայականի պսակադրության կարգ չի կատարում...


Եսիմ Հով, լիքը մարդ գիտեմ, որ եկեղեցով ամուսնանալուց եսիմինչքան հետո նոր զագսավորվել են: Մեկը ես՝ մի 8-9 ամիս հետո  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Պարտադիր է, հիմիկվա մարդկանց օրենքի կապերն ավելի ամուր էն գամում տեղում, քան հոգևոր կապերը  :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (04.05.2013)

----------


## My World My Space

> Եսիմ Հով, լիքը մարդ գիտեմ, որ եկեղեցով ամուսնանալուց եսիմինչքան հետո նոր զագսավորվել են: Մեկը ես՝ մի 8-9 ամիս հետո


Ճշտեցի, եկեղեցում պսակադրվելիս  ստորագրում ես, որ մինչև ԶԱԳՍ-ի վկայականը չներկայացնես, եկեղեցին պսակադրությունը հավաստող թուղթ չի տալու... :ՃՃ

----------


## Chuk

> Ճշտեցի, եկեղեցում պսակադրվելիս  ստորագրում ես, որ մինչև ԶԱԳՍ-ի վկայականը չներկայացնես, եկեղեցին պսակադրությունը հավաստող թուղթ չի տալու... :ՃՃ


Մարդու չասես, բայց ինձ տվել են  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (28.10.2013)

----------


## My World My Space

> Մարդու չասես, բայց ինձ տվել են


Տերտերին ինչո՞վ ես վախացրել... :Cool:

----------


## Chuk

> Տերտերին ինչո՞վ ես վախացրել...


Նոր սկսեցի աղոտ հիշել, որ ինչ-որ ձևական թուղթ են տվել, մի հատ վաղը կքրքրեմ, գտնեմ, հետաքրքրեց  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Եկեղեցում պսակվելու համար է՞լ են թուղթ տալիս  :Shok: ։ Այ քեզ բան։ Բայց որպես ի՞նչ։ Դրանով ու՞մ ի՞նչ պիտի ապացուցես։

----------

շշուկ (27.11.2019)

----------


## Sagittarius

Զագս, եկեղեցի, սաղ սուտ ա: Իմ՝ Weirwood-ի առաջ իրան տված խոստումից ուժեղ բան չի լինի: Հին Աստվածները վկա  :Jpit:

----------

Ruby Rue (04.05.2013), Ձայնալար (04.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես աստծո ներկայությամբ են պսակվել… աստված վկա…

----------

Jarre (28.10.2013)

----------


## շշուկ

Ամուսնացել ենք, բայց հանգամանքների բերումով մի քանի տարի չենք կարող 
գրանցել մեր ամուսնությունը, հիմա ուզում եմ հասկանալ ինչ իրավական այսպեսասած խոչընդոտների
 կարող ա բախվենք ամուսնությունը չգրանցելու հետ կապված?
Կամ էլ երեխայի ծննդի պետական գրանցումը կարող է խնդիրներ առաջացնի?

----------


## Cassiopeia

Երեխայի ծնունդի դեպքում կինը կհամարվի միայնակ մայր։ Հայրը կարող է ճանաչել հայրությունը։ Այլ բնագավառներում, եթե չկա ամուսնության գրանցման թղթի կարիք, որևէ խնդիր պիտի որ չառաջանա։

----------

շշուկ (04.12.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Ամուսնացել ենք, բայց հանգամանքների բերումով մի քանի տարի չենք կարող 
> գրանցել մեր ամուսնությունը, հիմա ուզում եմ հասկանալ ինչ իրավական այսպեսասած խոչընդոտների
>  կարող ա բախվենք ամուսնությունը չգրանցելու հետ կապված?
> Կամ էլ երեխայի ծննդի պետական գրանցումը կարող է խնդիրներ առաջացնի?


Դե երեխայի հայրության պահով արդեն գրեցին։

Բայց մի բան էլ ես նշեմ։
Որոշ իրավական գործընթացներ ավելի դյուրին/արագ են կատարվում, մասնավորապես՝ գույքի սեփականության փոխանցում/գրանցում (առավել ևս՝ վարկով ձեռք բերվող), վարկային պատմության ստուգում, այլ երկիր մուտքի արտոնագրի ստացում։
Նաև դժվարություններ են առաջանում՝ միայն հոր ուղեկցությամբ երեխային/երեխաներին երկրի սահմաններից դուրս տանելը, ընտանեկան աջակցության ծրագրերից օգտվելը։

----------


## շշուկ

> Դե երեխայի հայրության պահով արդեն գրեցին։
> 
> Բայց մի բան էլ ես նշեմ։
> Որոշ իրավական գործընթացներ ավելի դյուրին/արագ են կատարվում, մասնավորապես՝ գույքի սեփականության փոխանցում/գրանցում (առավել ևս՝ վարկով ձեռք բերվող), վարկային պատմության ստուգում, այլ երկիր մուտքի արտոնագրի ստացում։
> Նաև դժվարություններ են առաջանում՝ միայն հոր ուղեկցությամբ երեխային/երեխաներին երկրի սահմաններից դուրս տանելը, ընտանեկան աջակցության ծրագրերից օգտվելը։


Իսկ հայրություն ճանաչելով էդ ձեր ասած խնդիրները չեն լուծվում?

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ հայրություն ճանաչելով էդ ձեր ասած խնդիրները չեն լուծվում?


Ավելի հստակ իրավաբանները կասեն, բայց կարծում եմ, որ չի լուծվում, քանի որ նույն խնդիրները կան ամուսնալուծված զույգերի մոտ։
Ուղղակի գործընթացներ կան, որոնց ժամանակ պահանջվում է ամուսնության վկայական կամ էլ դատարանի կողմից կայացված համապատասխան վճիռ։

----------


## շշուկ

> Ավելի հստակ իրավաբանները կասեն, բայց կարծում եմ, որ չի լուծվում, քանի որ նույն խնդիրները կան ամուսնալուծված զույգերի մոտ։
> Ուղղակի գործընթացներ կան, որոնց ժամանակ պահանջվում է ամուսնության վկայական կամ էլ դատարանի կողմից կայացված համապատասխան վճիռ։


Մի խոսքով, ճիշտը ամուսնությունը գրանցելն ա:

----------


## Varzor

> Մի խոսքով, ճիշտը ամուսնությունը գրանցելն ա:


Դե "ճիշտ"-ը էս պարագայում հարաբերական է, քանի որ շատ զույգեր օգտվում են չգրանցելու դրական կողմերից (նպաստներ, օգնություն, երեխեքի բանակի հարց և այլն)։

ԻՀԿ, ամուսնության փաստը ԶԱԳՍ-ի թղթով չի որոշվում, բայց օրենքի տեսանկյունից ինքս էլ ճիշտ եմ համարում գրանցումը։ Ես էլ եմ երեխայի ծնվելուց առաջ գրանցվել  :Smile:

----------

շշուկ (05.12.2019), Տրիբուն (05.12.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ես ու կինս մինչև օրս ԶԱԳՍ չենք գնացել,բայց արդեն տարի ու կես ամուսնացած ենք

----------


## Varzor

> Ես ու կինս մինչև օրս ԶԱԳՍ չենք գնացել,բայց արդեն տարի ու կես ամուսնացած ենք


Քանի ակումբային հանդիպումներից մանրամասներ չի իմացել՝ թափով գրանցվիր  :Smile:

----------

Յոհաննես (05.12.2019)

----------


## շշուկ

> Ամուսնացել ենք, բայց հանգամանքների բերումով մի քանի տարի չենք կարող 
> գրանցել մեր ամուսնությունը, հիմա ուզում եմ հասկանալ ինչ իրավական այսպեսասած խոչընդոտների
>  կարող ա բախվենք ամուսնությունը չգրանցելու հետ կապված?
> Կամ էլ երեխայի ծննդի պետական գրանցումը կարող է խնդիրներ առաջացնի?


Իսկ ով է տեղյակ ԶԱԳՍ-ավորվելուց հետո եթե ամուսինները պետական աշխատողներ են, լսել եմ, որ աշխատավայրում ԶԱԳՍ-ի վկայականը ներկայացնելով, գումար են ստանում? Կա նման բան?

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իսկ ով է տեղյակ ԶԱԳՍ-ավորվելուց հետո եթե ամուսինները պետական աշխատողներ են, լսել եմ, որ աշխատավայրում ԶԱԳՍ-ի վկայականը ներկայացնելով, գումար են ստանում? Կա նման բան?


Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում։
Այսինքն մասնավոր ընկերություններում լսել եմ, օրինակ Վիվասելում, բայց որ պետական տենց պարտադիր բան լինի, չեմ լսել։

----------

